# FJ Cruiser Amp Rack



## 30something (Jan 9, 2009)

Now that football season's over I need somthing to occupy my nights...so what better excuse to start a new build?!

Here are a few pics of the amp rack fabrication...























































...now it's time for the fun stuff...deadening! :laugh:


----------



## HondAudio (Oct 19, 2006)

Niiiiiiiiice


----------



## lowpoke (Jun 1, 2008)

That looks cool. Like they're levitating.
Pity you'll have ugly-ass wiring coming out of them. I know, I know, it CAN be a thing of beauty. But C-L-E-A-N always wins out in my books


----------



## capnxtreme (Feb 5, 2008)

lowpoke said:


> Pity you have ED


sitting on those seriously awesome amp racks.


----------



## fit_tuner (Aug 14, 2006)

wow, that looks great, x2 on the pity of seeing the wires... maybe you can get new amps with the wires on the back side so you can hide them better?


----------



## 30something (Jan 9, 2009)

Thanks for the compliments, guys.

I knew I wouldn't get any love with the ED amps, but I couldn't turn down the price I paid for them...besides, if I don't like 'em it would be a good excuse to fabricate something new. 

As for the wires...we'll see I guess. I've got a pretty good idea in my head how it will look and I'm fairly confident that it won't be gastly.


----------



## SSCustoms (Oct 16, 2008)

Great idea! Nicely executed!!


----------



## gijoe (Mar 25, 2008)

I like it a lot. I love the simplicity! Good work!


----------



## akanoon (Aug 12, 2008)

Very nice work! You don't say what you're going to be pushing with those amps.


----------



## 30something (Jan 9, 2009)

akanoon said:


> Very nice work! You don't say what you're going to be pushing with those amps.


With the substage I'm leaning towards an IDQ. I've had great results the IDMax but I don't want to dedicate that much power. I've heard the IDQ in a couple of other cars and I really liked what I heard.

I'm undecided on the front stage. After a lot of trial and error, I ended up with Dyns in the last car I built. I'm not sure if I want to go that route with the Toyota or stick to a budget set-up. Maybe a set of PRS or Type-X pro comps.


----------



## HondAudio (Oct 19, 2006)

I wish I had welding stuff. I've got some amp rack ideas for the toaster...


----------



## 30something (Jan 9, 2009)

HondAudio said:


> I wish I had welding stuff. I've got some amp rack ideas for the toaster...


I use a Lincoln tig set up, but you could easily get away with a cheap 110v mig unit from Harbour Freight or Northern Tools. Let me know if you want more specific recommendations or help getting set up. :beerchug:


----------



## tr0y_audi0 (Feb 13, 2007)

Nice man, everyone at the shop likes that rack,
keep it up


----------



## BlaqJack (Jan 10, 2009)

Sweet. I don't think the wires will look too bad if done right..


----------



## Initial M (Feb 19, 2009)

That looks Really Good!!


----------



## Miska (Jul 25, 2007)

Ya wanna make me one??


----------



## 30something (Jan 9, 2009)

Miska said:


> Ya wanna make me one??


What'd ya have in mind?


----------



## GotBass (Mar 1, 2009)

Awesome work! Makes for a really clean install.


----------



## designer485 (Sep 19, 2006)

I really like that...looks clean!


----------



## Maddman (Dec 20, 2008)

Nice work on the amplifier rack. Go with the Dyn's for the front stage.


----------



## 30something (Jan 9, 2009)

Well, it's time to get my hands dirty again...

Here's a current pic with everything together










I'm digging how everything sounds now, but we all know how it is when you get the bug...especially when it means I get to break out the welder again 

Currently I have a/d/s/ 346is comps in the stock location powered by one 9.2x and the DIYMA R12 bridged on the other. Future plans are to add a third ed amp (9.4, thanks to JAX) and go 3-way active front stage with the 9.4 powering the tweet/mid and the 9.2x handling midbass duties.

I'll likely go the a-pillar route for mounting the tweet/mid since the FJ's are huge and almost completely vertical. Plus, since it's basically a big box on wheels, the PLD's for the kick panel vs. a-pillar area are practicallly identical.

Midbass will go in the door. Stock location is for a 6x9 and the door card has plenty of clearance so I should be able to fit an 8" without much fuss...I'll just have to strap lead weights to the door card


----------



## 30something (Jan 9, 2009)

Here are a few pics of the finished rack before install...










used weather stripping where it contacted the interior panels to quell vibration and keep it from scratching the plastic...



















I'll either just add another tier to this rack for the third amp or build something entirely new...I'm not sure yet.


----------



## sam3535 (Jan 21, 2007)

30something said:


> Well, it's time to get my hands dirty again...
> 
> Here's a current pic with everything together
> 
> ...


Good to see another FJ owner on here. Most 8's will fit with no issues; I've used the SLS8's, Iridium 8's, and now the Seas Lotus 8's. As you noted, deaden the **** out of the door skins and doors themselves as they flex horribly. I had major issues getting depth to the sound stage with mids mounted on the dash along with tweets. I just finished kicks for the mids and redid my apillars (third time now) for tweets and it works well with ZERO tuning so far.

Keep us updated on the coming changes.


----------



## HondAudio (Oct 19, 2006)

I still think this is freakin' awesome!


----------



## jorgegarcia (Mar 8, 2008)

*I wish it said "2003 toyota camry Amp Rack"*



30something said:


>


That's what I want the trunk of my camry to look like (not with the sub basket facing out tho). Sexy.





I need a cold shower.


----------



## Echo42987 (Dec 25, 2008)

You have no idea but I REALLY like your install. Love the mounting of the amps! Great welding skills as well. Tig or Mig?


----------



## orangelss (Dec 20, 2008)

Tig FTW.


----------



## Kenny_Cox (Sep 9, 2007)

The amp rack is a sexy piece! Not a fan of the FJ (personal opinion) but, I have seen some of them look decent.


----------



## wheelieking71 (Dec 20, 2006)

saweet!!! i like your style. looks just like something i would build myself. very cool! i just bought a plasma cutter to make a side job i picked up go a whole lot faster. as soon as i get it done the first thing im gonna do is run out and get a TIG. MIG is cool, quick and easy. and can be made to look pretty good, but TIG is sooo clean.


----------



## 30something (Jan 9, 2009)

Just spreading the word here, guys. Tim Papadopoulos AKA audioaddict is a deadbeat seller. After sending him $331 for a pair of ID Ultra horns he decides to sell them to someone else and has yet to refund my cash. More details posted here: Tim Ppadopoulos AKA audioaddict


----------

